# Satellite Radio Growing



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Satellite radio is a product in demand, according to recent facts and figures contained in the April issue of SkyRESEARCH, thanks to climbing subscriber figures and growing product options on store shelves.

The nation's two satellite radio operators are adding subscribers in the tens of thousands: XM ended the first quarter with more than 1.68 million subscribers, and Sirius said it added more than 90,000 customers in the first quarter, taking its total to more than 351,000.

In the April SkyRESEARCH, the publication has exclusive figures from SkyWaves Research, an Ann Arbor, Mich.,-based research company that covers the satellite radio market.

The firm said it expects satellite radio companies to serve nearly 4 million subscribers by year-end - a 150 percent increase when compared to last year. SkyWaves also estimated that XM could reach a year-end total of 2.875 million to 3.125 million subscribers. Sirius could reach 800,000 subscribers at year-end, the company said, though it could exceed that number if it grows its share of aftermarket sales and garners more automotive factory installations.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------

